# una et quatrina



## Boursicoton

Dans le roman de Marco BUTICCHI "il vento dei demoni"  il est question de 4 pétroliers identiques:
"...che navigano in luoghi differenti nel mondo. Una di queste potrebbe essere coinvolta in un traffico di materiale nucleare finalizzato alla distruzione di Israele. 
E come si chiamerebbe questa nave *una et quatrina*?
Zohereh è una VLCC(=type de pétrolier) costruita recentemente in Cina con le sue tre gemelle.
Comment peut-on traduire voire interpréter la locution "una et quatrina" qui semble être plus du latin que de l'italien?
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?
Merci


----------



## alfio1

secondo me significa che le 4 navi sono tutte uguali. È un gioco di parole su "uno e trino", attributo della Trinità che è al contempo una e tre persone.


----------



## matoupaschat

Parmi ce qui va par quatre en français, qui donne une idée d'unité et qui soit facilement et rapidement compréhensible, je ne vois que:
- Et comment diable s'appelle ce "quatrième des trois mousquetaires"?


----------



## Boursicoton

C'est très possible qu'il s'agisse d'un jeu de mot mais je ne crois pas que uno e trino en soit la clé. Je reprends le texte du chapitre pour une meilleure compréhension : "Ho saputo da Damiano che in questo momento  ci sono quattro navi identiche, sulla cui fiancata c'è lo stesso nome, che navigano in luoghi differenti nel mondo. Una di queste potrebbe essere coinvolta in un traffico di materiale nucleare finalizzato alla distruzione di Israele. 
E come si chiamerebbe questa nave una et quatrina?
En suivant vos remarques je pensais à traduire ce texte comme ceci :
Il faudrait se mettre en quatre pour savoir comment s'appelle ce navire?
qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Piero.G

Boursicoton said:


> C'est très possible qu'il s'agisse d'un jeu de mot mais je ne crois pas que uno e trino en soit la clé. Je reprends le texte du chapitre pour une meilleure compréhension : "Ho saputo da Damiano che in questo momento  ci sono quattro navi identiche, sulla cui fiancata c'è lo stesso nome, che navigano in luoghi differenti nel mondo. Una di queste potrebbe essere coinvolta in un traffico di materiale nucleare finalizzato alla distruzione di Israele.
> E come si chiamerebbe questa nave una et quatrina?
> En suivant vos remarques je pensais à traduire ce texte comme ceci :
> Il faudrait se mettre en quatre pour savoir comment s'appelle ce navire?
> qu'en pensez-vous?




"una et quatrina" è un gioco di parole ispirato ad "uno e trino"

Riguardo alla traduzione in francese mi è difficile dare con sicurezza una soluzione, anche perchè non sono madrelingua.

Pourtant, je vais rigoler... de "un et trine" à "un*e* et quadruple" _(edit)_ ou "une et quatrine"


----------



## matoupaschat

Boursicoton said:


> En suivant vos remarques je pensais à traduire ce texte comme ceci :
> Il faudrait se mettre en quatre pour savoir comment s'appelle ce navire?
> qu'en pensez-vous?


Ben, si tu ne penses pas qu'il y ait un jeu de mots dans "uno e trino", il ne faut évidemment pas le traduire par un bon mot comme ça, sauf si le bouquin contient des notes humoristiques.


----------



## Piero.G

"una et quatrina" non è un'espressione corrente in italiano, ma una _licenza poetica_ dell'autore. Ciò lascia la scelta e la responsabilità al traduttore. Se la lingua d'arrivo è il francese la cosa è + semplice perchè lasciando invariata "una et quadrina" sia ha quasi la certezza che possa essere _decriptata_ a senso.
Comunque, non mi sembra che l'espressione in oggetto abbia un grande impatto sullo stile complessivo dell'opera: una battutina!


----------



## matoupaschat

Exact ce que dit Piero, l'expression ne doit pas avoir beaucoup d'impact sur le style général de l'oeuvre. On pourrait même la laisser de côté, personne ne s'en apercevrait, je pense, sauf peut-être s'il s'agit d'un travail d'étudiant...


----------



## Boursicoton

Merci à tous pour vos considérations  et je crois que dans un premier temps je vais me ranger à l'avis de *Piero *et laisser l'expression "una et quatrina" telle qu'elle. Pour répondre à *Matoupaschat* je dirai que je suis un étudiant d'italien en cours de promotion sociale de 69 ans qui a voulu traduire un livre par plaisir. A présent j'ai terminé le travail et je vais essayer de le faire publier... mais je n'abandonne pas mes recherches sur la traduction de l'expression . Je vous tiendrai au courant de toute façon.
Merci encore


----------



## Aithria

Scusate ...
ma non si potrebbe "giocare" col francese così come l'autore ha giocato con l'italiano ed il latino? 


Visto che si tratta palesemente di un gioco di parole sul dogma cattolico della trinità, che è sufficientemente noto anche ai non praticanti (almeno come definizione: _Deus unus et trinus_)  e di cui esistono ovviamente traduzioni in tutte le lingue (_Dieu Un et Trine_) ..
visto che "_quatrina_" è una parola palesemente inventata (non esiste nè in italiano nè in latino)
perchè non ripetere lo stesso "divertissment" di "creazione lessicale" anche nella traduzione francese? 
"_*Une et quatrine*_" ... oppure *Une et quatraine* (visto che in medio francese l'agg. *quatrain* indicava una strofa di 4 versi e il sost. _*quatraine*_ un insieme di 4 parti).
Io penso che si capirebbe.


----------



## matoupaschat

Salut les amis,

 Moi, c'était pas la grande forme: je viens de m'apercevoir seulement ce matin que l'expression _*una et quatrina*_ était en *latin .*

Et c'est la première fois que, n'étant pas du tout versé en théologie, je lis le mot français *trine, *et cela bien que j'aie fait mes études primaires et secondaires chez les jésuites: je n'ai jamais entendu parler que de *trinité.*

Devant la quasi impossibilité d'arriver à une traduction valable, je pense maintenant que la meilleure solution est, comme proposé par *Piero*, de garder la langue d'origine, le latin, avec une petite adaptation: l'italien _nave, petroliera_ donne les mots masculins _navire, bateau, pétrolier_, et donc, il vaudrait mieux utiliser *unus et quatrinus*, que le lecteur repérerait tout de suite comme du latin, malgré l'erreur de genre (navis est féminin), et dont il pourrait choisir d'approfondir le sens... ou d'en rester là et d'en attribuer l'usage à la grande culture de l'auteur .

@ Aithria: "_*Une et quatrine*_" ... oppure *Une et quatraine* ==> Non credo che funzioni bene in francese



> Pour répondre à *Matoupaschat* je dirai que je suis un étudiant d'italien en cours de promotion sociale de 69 ans qui a voulu traduire un livre par plaisir. A présent j'ai terminé le travail et je vais essayer de le faire publier...


Tanto di cappello, caro Boursicoton, e in bocca al lupo!

Un caro saluto a tutti.


----------



## Piero.G

Dal vocabolario Latino-Italiano

una: ūnā

et: ĕt

quatrina: ...

EDIT Bisogna ripetere la ricerca per _una_, _et_ e _quatrina_ in quanto non è stato mantenuto il link con il risultato.


"una et quatrina" è un gioco di parole ispirato al più famoso detto "uno e trino", riprodotto come _licenza poetica_ di bassa fattura letteraria. Insomma una battutina _por apporter un léger divertissement.

_Tutto è nelle mani della cultura e sensibiltà del traduttore di  render l'idea voluta originariamente. 
Se fosse stato latino avrei lasciato l'espressione inalterarta, ma così ci si può sbizzarrire.


----------



## matoupaschat

Piero, hai esempi di quel tuo "famoso detto _uno e trino_"?
Se cerco su google m'imbatto, oltre a argomenti teologici, in cose strane che mi fanno pensare al "trois en un" francese.


----------



## Piero.G

*Preghiera al Dio uno e trino* di Sant'Agostino


Non è un espressione corrente in italiano, quando si usa è sempre con riferimento a ... ma adattata al caso.



Esempio di un gioco di parole con "uno e trino".

BEETHOVEN UNO E TRINO

 L'Artemis Quartet esegue tre quartetti del genio di Bonn, ciascuno dei quali segna una stagione delle sua produzione da camera.


----------



## matoupaschat

Da quanto comincio a capire, questa espressione non è per niente magica. Basta prendere le definizioni del Treccani...

uno: ... anche senza questi elementi rafforzativi _uno_ può significare in alcune frasi «uno solo», «un unico»
trino agg. e s. m. [dal lat. trinus, der. di tres «tre»]. – 1. agg. a. Che consiste di tre persone o enti o elementi, triplice
... farne la somma, e il gioco è fatto. E l'espressione è usata discretamente per indicare ogni cosa che abbia tre funzioni, tre aspetti diversi, ecc. Fa le veci che dicevo in francese per trois-en-un, ecc.
Esatto???


----------



## Piero.G

Matou, non ho capito cosa vuoi dimostrare.

La traduzione francese di "uno  e trino" esiste ed è usata in ambito religioso, come principalmente lo è in italiano.


SOLENNITÉ DE LA  TRÈS SAINTE  TRINITÉ ​ *BENOÎT XVI *​
"L'esprit et le langage humain ne sont pas adaptés pour expliquer  la relation qui existe entre le Père, le Fils et le Saint Esprit, et pourtant,  les Pères de l'Eglise ont cherché à illustrer le mystère de Dieu Un et Trine, en  le vivant dans leur existence avec une foi profonde."
- Alla fine del 1° blocco -





matoupaschat said:


> Da quanto comincio a capire, questa  espressione non è per niente magica. Basta prendere le definizioni del  Treccani...
> 
> uno: ... anche senza questi elementi rafforzativi _uno_ può significare in alcune frasi «uno solo», «un unico»
> trino agg. e s. m. [dal lat. trinus, der. di tres «tre»]. – 1. agg. a. Che consiste di tre persone o enti o elementi, triplice
> ...  farne la somma, e il gioco è fatto. E l'espressione è usata  discretamente per indicare ogni cosa che abbia tre funzioni, tre aspetti  diversi, ecc. Fa le veci che dicevo in francese per trois-en-un, ecc.
> Esatto???



Penso che in francese _funzioni_ nel linguaggio comune se lo si lascia inalterato: "un et trine". Scatta sempre il gioco di parole con riferimento all'espressione religiosa, anche se in _senso lato_.


----------



## matoupaschat

Piero.G said:


> Matou, non ho capito cosa vuoi dimostrare.
> 
> La traduzione francese di "uno e trino" esiste ed è usata in ambito religioso, come principalmente lo è in italiano.
> 
> 
> ​SOLENNITÉ DE LA TRÈS SAINTE TRINITÉ
> *BENOÎT XVI *​
> "L'esprit et le langage humain ne sont pas adaptés pour expliquer la relation qui existe entre le Père, le Fils et le Saint Esprit, et pourtant, les Pères de l'Eglise ont cherché à illustrer le mystère de Dieu Un et Trine, en le vivant dans leur existence avec une foi profonde."
> - Alla fine del 1° blocco -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penso che in francese _funzioni_ nel linguaggio comune se lo si lascia inalterato: "un et trine". Scatta sempre il gioco di parole con riferimento all'espressione religiosa, anche se in _senso lato_.


Non voglio dimostrare niente. Semplicemente, non capisco quale trazzera mi vuoi fare imboccare. Se "uno e trino" si usa in ambito religioso, perché mai mi servi quel link con Beethoven uno e trino? Niente religione qui: io ci intendo soltanto che al programma del concerto, c'è un quartetto rappresentativo di ogni dei tre periodi cameristici del Maestro di Bonn, e basta. 
Significa comunque che si usa discretamente in italiano: cfr. qui, qui e qui. E sto cercando una moderna traduzione francese applicabile a questi casi, in cui, mi dispiace, "un et trine" non funziona per niente nemmeno se si ha il dottorato in teologia o si è un baciapile di prima categoria: in linguaggio comune nessuno lo capirebbe. 
Per dire la verità, anche in ambito religioso, non l'ho mai visto. 
Tutto lì!
Ciao.
P.S. Nel quesito proposto dall'amico Boursicoton, l'espressione è sicuramente in latino (a meno di un errore di trascrizione, ma non ci credo), poiché è scritta "una* ET *quatrina", ragione per cui proponevo di lasciarla nella lingua antica con solo un minimo adattamento.


----------



## Piero.G

Ne t'inquiète pas, mon ami 


Volevo dire, e ripeto, che partendo dal riferimento religioso "uno e trino" viene utilizzato in _senso lato_, ossia trasposto in altre situazioni della vita quotidiana.

Ma l'origine è sempre l'espressione religiosa, che perde il significato teologico ed assume quello di "gioco di parole" adattato al caso.


----------



## matoupaschat

OK, ma così non si va avanti. 
Ho aggiunto un PS al post precedente.
Bonne nuit!


----------



## Boursicoton

Bonjour à tous.
Pour trouver une solution j'ai tout simplement envoyé un mail à Marco BUTICCHI et je vous communique sa réponse in extenso : "caro jacques, in effetti non è facile tradurre la frase. Forse lasciandola in latino si caisce ugualmente oppure potresti ricorrere a un giro di parole, del tipo : questa nave con almeno tre"sosia". oppure : queste navi gemelle. etc etc. un saluto marco."
Je me donne un peu de temps pour la réflexion et relire toutes vos remarques avant de me décider... mais de toute façon ça n'est toujours pas évident.
Encore merci à tous.


----------



## matoupaschat

> ... potresti ricorrere a un giro di parole, del tipo : questa nave con almeno tre"sosia". oppure : queste navi gemelle.


Già! Comunque, così sempre non tradotta è!

PS Scusate l'ordine delle parole: ho appena finito di leggere un libro di Andrea Camilleri...


----------

